# John Frame on Seminary



## mr_burns (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey everyone... It has been a while since I posted anything here. Sorry, I've been busy with seminary and work. 

Anyway, I interviewed John Frame the other day for my site and thought some of you might be interested. I discussed two of his works:

Learning at Jesus Feet. A Case for Seminary Education
Proposal for a New Kind of Seminary
He also jams out on the organ at the end of the interview (which is pretty cool).

You can find it at www.goingtoseminary.com/frame

Cheers
_ryan


----------



## Robbie Schmidtberger (Jul 29, 2008)

Superb... thank you for doing this


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Jul 29, 2008)

That was good. Thanks.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 29, 2008)

You have a great website, Ryan. I wish it was around when I was in seminary.


----------

